# What's the best way to store your BIG lures ?



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

6" - 7" - 8" musky lures

What's the best tackle box/bag to store these big baits ?


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a Lakewood Monster, a great box that hold's everything... but Plano 3700's are the way to go IMO. Clear plastic that weighs nothing ,you can see what lure your looking for and only about $4.00 each!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

If you are like me and have a few hundred big baits, I store them two ways in the house. In my tackle/hunting room, I have a 4x8' piece of peg board on the wall, with burlap glued on it. Nice to hang the real big baits on. Then I have a number of cardboard boxes from the Liquor store that have the dividers in them. You can put alot of big baits in just a few of them.
John


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Rod locker Lid. Pipe insulating foam wrap. Attach it with hot melt glue. hook the top hook on one piece of foam and the lower on a Another. Spaced 6",8",10",14" Quick Access
Hooks won't get permanently stuck in foam.
Fishcrazy


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Got to go with Muskyman the 3700 work pretty good. 
If you get a chance check out Lowes or that other place, you know the orange and white home improvement store, I forget the name.
The 3700&#8217;s are about &#189; of what bait shops want for them.

I made a bait box out of a plastic file box and some polyvinyl down spout. The thing works great. I can get about 15 lures in it.
Think I have about $10.00 in the thing.

I can take some pictures if you want to see what it looks like.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

i used old milk crates with cut up pvc downspout inside,4 rows of 5 baits per crate and the crates stack together nicely. still tryin to figure something for the dam plows though...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I also have a Lakewood, and it's great for everything EXCEPT those dam Plows! Haha! I'm constructing a little lure holder to put in the boat. Gonna be a hanging design to keep all the baits seperated that we might be throwing/trolling at the time. I LOVE the legend plow in Black Perch. Has put some SOWS in my boat.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Blue Pike said:


> I made a bait box out of a plastic file box and some polyvinyl down spout. The thing works great. I can get about 15 lures in it.
> Think I have about $10.00 in the thing.
> 
> I can take some pictures if you want to see what it looks like.


That would be great

Thanks


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I use to see guys using the cheap styrofoam coolers they hung the baits from the top edge of the cooler and hooked the lip hook in the walls. This would be economical and easy but also wasteful and not so great for the enviornment. Also those storage tubs you can get at craft or big box stores mentioned before many sizes and cheap use the insulation pipe for the top and sticky back velcroe, the fuzzy side for the lip hooks. This works nice because you can place any where you need it. S


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Plano 7563 Hanging Bait Box. 32 9-inch lures without doubling up, locking cover, nearly indestructable, your lures will remain new I got mine at Gander Mt. I think there's a larger size available also. Here's a link to the bigger one, I hope.


http://www.planomolding.com/content...&lineid=4&groupid=11&sectionid=35&partid=185#

MikeC


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Side view.










View from the top










Top view empty










All the junk that was in the box










Pretty easily made with very few tools needed --- A hack saw and something to put a few holes in the bottom.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Excellent

That sure gives me some good ideas

Thanks


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The Canadians use tennis ball tubes. Pringle cans work as well. Nice thing with either of these are they come with lids. They store them in a milk crate or a bucket. Water proof, and keeps you from getting a tangled mess. Best of all if they would happen to fall in the water they FLOAT!!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

For in house storage, alot of people just hang them in the basement rafters, just make sure they are out of harms way. You can store the bigger baits, 10inches and up, on peg board that has burlap glued to it. Just put the hook point into the burlap, convenient and nice to look at. This is a great way to even store smaller baits that have lost there place in the daily trolling rotation!!!:B 
John


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

The selection of tools. The picture with the contents scattered. Bolt Cutters, Nice selection of pliers, long Surgical clamp, file, Lots of extras. If it ain't in the boat, You ain't got it. Map with Highlighter. This is also a great time of the year to check your boat safety gear. Here's something that happened to me, I always have the required safety equiptment but is that the only thing you need. First aid kit? What about a nighttime distress system? I blew a fuse on my boat and was stuck on the lake for a while.
Night trolling is getting more popular. I'm not saying put on a Mac tool box, but helps to think about it on dry land!
Fishcrazy
Muskie are a artifical resource here! PBQ "Put'em Back Quick" and CPR "Catch Photo and Release"
I'm still learning about muskie but having what you need will make a better day.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

luredaddy said:


> For in house storage, alot of people just hang them in the basement rafters, just make sure they are out of harms way. You can store the bigger baits, 10inches and up, on peg board that has burlap glued to it. Just put the hook point into the burlap, convenient and nice to look at. This is a great way to even store smaller baits that have lost there place in the daily trolling rotation!!!:B
> John


Nice idea John!!! Good looking baits. Some I recognize, others I don't. The 1 that I am interested in is about in the middle and looks like a candycane. What the heck is that


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Rick,
That bait was made by Ed Latiano from Ellwood City, Pennsylvania. Ed died in 2007 at the age of 96, I believe. He was famous for making Vamp style baits and others that he copied, but he also made many very unique pieces. This bait is 11" long, and probably weighs 6 ounces.
John


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very interesting John. Definately unique. Thanks for the info.


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

Buy a bunch of little plastic boxes, you can fit only 5-10 lures in them, but they are very cheap and easy to store/carry.

If you are an avid musky fisher with dozens of big lures, I'm would do the way LureDaddy posted, so you could pick & select which ones to bring, depending on water conditions.

I rarely fish musky, so I have only 3 plastic boxes of lures, that works fine for me.


----------

